

HN: Call for Hackers - DanielBMarkham

Call for hackers<p>I really enjoyed reading that piece by Philip Greenspun on HN the other day, "Online Community Integration"<p>Article: http://philip.greenspun.com/business/online-community-integration
HN Discussion: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=896013<p>Anybody else excited about this idea? I think it has a lot of merit.<p>How about all the HN readers that are interested get together and see if Greenspun will chat with us for a bit on how he would implement something like this. Then we could decide whether or not it might make a good business venture.<p>Anybody else interested?
======
dasht
I'm interested. It is not in exact alignment with the project I'm working on
but it is "pretty close". I've been coming at this from the publication
perspective as much as the consumption and posting-comments angle and thinking
in terms of a framework (on which such a thing as Greenspun describes should
be a pretty simple hack). I've been thinking about monetization a little bit
more broadly than just ads. Partly in response to the recent Startup-School
I've most recently been working on simplifying things down to try to figure
out what I can deploy very quickly (weeks).

You can find contact info for me at the bottom of pages at
<http://basiscraft.com>

Regards, -t

------
DanielBMarkham
As an addendum to this post I just got an email from Greenspun and he's agreed
to a telephone chat tomorrow morning.

~~~
bkrausz
I don't know if I have the time to commit to the idea but I'd be interested in
hearing more. Mind if I join in on the phone conference (depending when
"tomorrow morning" is)?

Email's on my profile page.

~~~
prakash
same here. email in profile. thanks!

------
iisbum
Sounds a lot like Alltop?

